# Small lots of e scrap



## leoinker (Nov 7, 2011)

Any forum member that has 50+ forum posts, who wins an auction, I will give a 5% cash discount - packaged with the items purchased. 
I only ship to the USA, and I cannot combine shipping charges.

*2.5lbs of RAM* -- Approximately half of these memory modules have flatpacks on both sides
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5-lbs-RAM...208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c60783b18

*2.0lbs of RAM* -- I regret listing this auction without testing the RAM. - If even 2 of these are working 16megs sticks, I could have sold them individually for a higher profit than this whole lot as scrap. :/
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-lbs-RAM-S...468?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6078e02c

I will have several more small lot auctions in the upcoming weeks. I don't like selling on ebay if I can help it, but I need to get my seller rating up for larger non-scrap auctions in the future.

I am new to selling scrap - If anyone wants to give counsel on writing descriptions for e-scrap it would be appreciated. I do not want to mislead, but I'm not sure what people want to know either.


----------



## leoinker (Nov 7, 2011)

*22+ lbs of motherboards*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190598460046?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## etack (Nov 17, 2011)

you have lost money on all your auctions sell to boardsort.com and get all your money on boards.

22 Lbs of boards at today's price (4.35) would have been 95.70


eric


----------



## leoinker (Nov 17, 2011)

I would have still had to pay shipping though. It's true I could have sold to boardsort and made a few dollars more. But I am trying to get my ebay seller rating up. That is why I am selling in small lots.
I will give any GRF members with 50+ posts or more a 5% discount on any of my auctions. Just send me your GRF username via Ebay.

*I have some non-scrap computer stuff listed right now:*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190601094221?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190601501443?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*And I'm selling a couple CPUs by themselves for use, collections, or scrap:*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190602659575?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190602314435?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## publius (Nov 17, 2011)

I thought I'd get the auction started for you...


----------



## leoinker (Dec 1, 2011)

Got a few more auctions going on right now:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/bartermelee/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 5, 2011)

leoinker said:


> Got a few more auctions going on right now:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/bartermelee/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686




I find it interesting that you're still telling potential buyers that Pentium Pro's contain 1 Gram of gold when that's been widely discounted here over and over again. Kind of dishonest don't you think?

macfixer01


----------



## leoinker (Dec 7, 2011)

I know, I know, I know. I gotta change that stupid template I've been using. When I first started, I would read other's eBay Auction descriptions to find out what general information I should include, and that's what I ended up with. But I have done my research more thoroughly since then.
Ya'know what.. it's been bugging the living hell outa me. I'm just gonna pull those auctions right now.


----------



## leoinker (Dec 15, 2011)

Got a bunch more goodies up for auction on eBay!  Don't miss out.


----------



## Mealane8 (May 11, 2013)

leoinker said:


> Got a bunch more goodies up for auction on eBay!  Don't miss out.



Just wondering, would you be willing to sell to me through some means other than eBay? 
I don't like that auction site. It seems to be extremely cheap, immoral and unreliable. Of course, then again that all probably was already obvious. 
Thanks for your time in reading this comment. 
God bless.


----------

